
Ubuntu switches to Gnome desktop and gives up smartphone hopes - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-switches-to-gnome-desktop-and-gives-up-smartphone-hopes/
======
MrVitaliy
> Other Ubuntu desktop-related efforts, such as the Mir display server, are
> also presumed to be coming to an end now. Wayland, another open-source
> display server, will probably replace it in future Ubuntu releases.

Anyone can shed more light on why Mir efforts are coming to an end?

